# New Smokers Samplers



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm posting this in the bomb section because I'm not sure where else would be appropriate.

This is intended for new smokers that haven't had a chance to smoke a lot and for them to try a couple of decent sticks that they could easily afford and begin developing their likes/dislikes.

These will be 5 +1 packs. (the plus 1 is a La Aurora 107 that I will include in each pack because I think they are amazing and can be had WICKED cheap right now) and I smoke most of these about once a week with the exception of the Oliva G's which I just don't have a taste for any longer.

If these aren't cigars you'd like then you're likely not new and it's not intended for you. 

Now.. on to the price... *$0.00 + $0.00 Shipping*

Yep.. no cost. Shipped to you USPS. I have about 6 of these to send out at the moment. They have all been kept at 69rh in my cooler.

Here's an example of what will be sent and all I ask in return is to be a decent person and participate on these forums as much as you can (also feel free to post a pic in the bombs forum in order to officially get into the swing!). If there's more interest and I feel like they are appropriate I may make a few more.

Please post your interest and maybe a little something about what brought you here to Puff!

Happy Memorial Day!

PS: This will ship out midweek if there is any interest in them. If you don't have PM access yet then I'll provide my email in order to get your shipping info.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

That's very generous of you and very helpful to the noobs.. Kudos brother!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I have already been bombed twice since signing up just 3 weeks ago, so please don't include me.

Wanted to say this is an incredibly generous offer for some really good sticks that are on my own list for buying. I hope some of the other newer people get on here and take advantage.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Hit those noobs hard!


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

That is really awesome of you!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I have already been bombed twice since signing up just 3 weeks ago, so please don't include me.
> 
> Wanted to say this is an incredibly generous offer for some really good sticks that are on my own list for buying. I hope some of the other newer people get on here and take advantage.


Being bombed already does not mean you aren't more than welcome. If these are sticks you'd like to try all you need to do is PM me.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome stuff Jason! Gotta say though, I recently smoked the 107 and enjoyed the flavor profile.....guess I'm still a noob huh? Let me know when you make a tatuaje sampler.....I'm in for that.


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

I can only speak for the GH vintage and thats a great smoke... this is awesome of you man...... the others are on my list to try


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool Jason!! now that's a good price


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Awesome stuff Jason! Gotta say though, I recently smoked the 107 and enjoyed the flavor profile.....guess I'm still a noob huh?


LOL no way dude! The reason I stuck this in there was because I smoke one of those EVERY DAY and they can still be had for $27.99 for *10!* at phatash.. I cannot believe they are still avail at that price. They are amazing.


----------



## millennium115 (Apr 21, 2011)

they all look delish. i have only tried the oliva o..it was a great smoke....... i recently joined puff, cause my neighbor coop d has been on here for sometime and always talked about how great puff is , the people you meet ......so i joined to be a part of an amazing group of people, and to learn more about smoking cigars, and to enhance my experience... have a great memorial day weekend, to all!!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

This is really generous of you Jason! I would love to be included if there is space and I'm still considered a noob. I haven't tried any of those sticks but I've heard good things about them.

I'll try not to bore everyone with my story of how I found puff but here it goes.

My brother got one of those cigar.com humi+cigar deals and then showed me the Monster app on his iPhone. I pretty much immediately found a CI humi sampler deal and then started searching for deals. Google pointed me to Puff many times and I read but didn't really take anything to heart. Eventually I surfed around Puff a little and realized the amazing knowledge base on here. I creeped for a few months finding advice on storage, cigars to try and everything else under the sun then I joined. Since then I've discovered much more than knowledge and advice. I have yet to find anywhere on the internets that has a kinder and more welcoming group of BOTL's. Puff has now become something of an addiction of mine and there is such a diverse community and everyone brings something different to the table. 

Happy Memorial Day and thanks again!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

millennium115 said:


> they all look delish. i have only tried the oliva o..it was a great smoke....... i recently joined puff, cause my neighbor coop d has been on here for sometime and always talked about how great puff is , the people you meet ......so i joined to be a part of an amazing group of people, and to learn more about smoking cigars, and to enhance my experience... have a great memorial day weekend, to all!!


Welcome! and enjoy the sticks


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> This is really generous of you Jason! I would love to be included if there is space and I'm still considered a noob. I haven't tried any of those sticks but I've heard good things about them.
> 
> I'll try not to bore everyone with my story of how I found puff but here it goes.
> 
> ...


Welcome Brian! and you're right.. this is a great place! I got your info and you've got incoming!


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

Very cool of you Jason. i sent a pm with my info id love to try out the sampler if there are any left 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Great thing to do. Hope the noobs watch this and get in on it.


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Awesome gesture, Jason!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Jason,

I would love to try those cigars, I don't recognize any of the them that you have pictured.

You wouldn't believe it from the thread count, but I am a newbie LOL. I just like to post a lot and I like to help out BOTLs in need right now it's with advice and comments, but I hope to be able to help with more as I get further along in this new hobby.

I have only been smoking since January when I was in Cuba and had my first cigar, a Romeo y Julieta No. 3. It was amazing I can't tell what the flavors were today, I just remember the feeling I had as a non-smoker, enjoying a cigar LOL.

I'm the type of guy who wants to learn everything about what I'm doing, so I scoured the internet for information and came across some posts here on PUFF which really helped me greatly. So I decide to join and get as much help and also provide help where I could.

Since then I have become infamous for bugging the ZK crew and being a posting whore LOL LOL..

I think what you are doing is great, and I hope you consider my post for your offer

Thanks


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> I would love to try those cigars, I don't recognize any of the them that you have pictured.
> 
> ...


Done! 

Please shoot me a quick PM with your shipping info.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

* OK FOLKS THIS IS DONE FOR NOW*

I've got 7 packs headed out (likely weds)..

I still need shipping info from ds baruuuuu and from mellennium.

Enjoy all!


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Jason, this is an awesome gesture on your part and a great way to indoctrinate newbies into the community. I myself have only tried the Oliva Serie G, the rest would be new to me. If you've got better (newer and less active at Puff) candidates, I would be perfectly fine putting myself at the back of the line for these sticks, which all look fantastic. 

I got into cigars in June of last year after being given a Macanudo Hyde Park as an engagement gift. In the months since, I've increasingly gotten deeper into the habit. I find myself greatly enjoying the relaxation and reflection that comes with smoking. It's very hard to find yourself stressed when enjoying a fine cigar. I don't even do it if I'm in a bad mood, as I never want to sully the experience for myself. 

Again, kudos to you Jason for being an awesome BOTL. Even if I am unable to receive any myself, I think it's great you're making this kind of gesture to give back to the community.

EDIT: Sorry, didn't see this was done. Thanks again for this regardless, Jason!


----------



## CigarMike (May 7, 2011)

This is a very kind offer. I have never had any of the ones you've posted. I have however had the Oliva "V". I have heard that the Gran Habano is a great cigar for its price. I would be honored to be included in the possible participants. Once again, the generosity of fellow puffers humbles me.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Very cool of you Jason. I can only speak for a couple of them cigars but I enjoyed them both so far. Way to help out the noobs.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok, Mike and Christian I'm going to throw 2 more of these together. I'll PM you for your info. And welcome to Puff! Thanks for the intros! 

*THIS IS NOW CLOSED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *


----------



## CigarMike (May 7, 2011)

PM Sent

I bow to your kindness.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

As you can see from 
<-------------

I am a newb for sure. I saw your post last week sometime about those cigars at Phatash (sp?) That site looks pretty good and I am glad you found it for all of us. FYI for the rest of you, it looks like they have some great samplers there! Other good deals too.

I understand that this wonderful opportunity has passed. Drats! But no big deal either. Ill catch the next great opportunity that comes along. :hungry: What is super cool is that you were willing to do that for some new guys, gratis, for the purpose of benefitting this forum. Very selfless!

I actually just grabbed 20 of the Gran Habanos on free fall and they should be delivered sometime this week, so I will get to try one soon anyway! :rockon:

I mentioned elsewhere, the folks here are some of the best I have ever "met" on the net. This is a prime example. Keep up the spirit! I'll catch the next one.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Technical difficulties. I thought that last post didn't post, but it did post, so I deleted this post.


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Jason! you got my pm with address?


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Alright i am a complete noob. Any chance this is still available or was i too late? i want to bring to this forum when i eventually get my self built up and what not i wanna bomb people


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

cigar_lover said:


> Alright i am a complete noob. Any chance this is still available or was i too late? i want to bring to this forum when i eventually get my self built up and what not i wanna bomb people


Sorry cigar_lover this is now closed as I've exceeded my box surplus but I plan on doing this again very soon and you'll be first on my list


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> Sorry cigar_lover this is now closed as I've exceeded my box surplus but I plan on doing this again very soon and you'll be first on my list


Alright cool cool!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Reminds me that I need to get some more 107 robustos.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

bigslowrock said:


> Reminds me that I need to get some more 107 robustos.


Dude.. you gotta see this. I've bought like 4 of these deals and will buy more before long. And I believe there's still $5 flat rate ship.

http://www.phatash.com/LA-AURORA-107-ROBUSTO-10-PACK-SPECIAL


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jason you are the man!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

is that real?


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> Dude.. you gotta see this. I've bought like 4 of these deals and will buy more before long. And I believe there's still $5 flat rate ship.
> 
> http://www.phatash.com/LA-AURORA-107-ROBUSTO-10-PACK-SPECIAL


I will make that one the first I try. Thanks again Jason!!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

bigslowrock said:


> is that real?


Absolutely real.. I've been telling people here and I don't think they realize how awesome of a deal that is on those sticks. I'm a La Aurora whore nowadays.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0118 0037 56
9405 5036 9930 0118 0037 18
9405 5036 9930 0118 0036 95
9405 5036 9930 0118 0037 32
9405 5036 9930 0118 0037 01
9405 5036 9930 0118 0037 49
9405 5036 9930 0118 0036 64
9405 5036 9930 0118 0036 57
9405 5036 9930 0118 0036 88

Only one of the promised boxes didn't go out this morning and that's because he's in Canada and I didn't realize it when I was doing my USPS batch order. I'll get that taken care of tonight.

Enjoy.


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

:dance: doin the happy dance, doin the happy dance! Thanks again


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

Wow, I hate that I missed out on this. Props for sharing man, that's awesome! PS... I'd like to be on the next list lol.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ds baruuuuu said:


> :dance: doin the happy dance, doin the happy dance! Thanks again


+2

:dance: :smoke2: :dance: :smoke2: :dance: :smoke2: :dance: :smoke2:


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

Just got my mail box blown up today!!!!!!!! thanks Jason. wish i could post pics. trying them all,only one ive tried is the GH2000 (great cheap smoke).


----------



## CigarMike (May 7, 2011)

Package arrived. All stogies in tact. Bomb report will get its own thread.

Thanks for your kindness.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice Jason! - RG for you brother


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Very nice Jason! - RG for you brother


Thanks Shawn!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Out for delivery today! Very much looking forward to it and very much grateful.

I am contemplating my first BOMB!!ainkiller::help::rockon:

Going to put on some Rage Against The Machine and sort through the humi and see what pops up!

OR, I have a "random select" function on my phone app that could be an interesting way to pick the sticks. (I'll reserve one veto)


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

A nice neat box was in my mailbox yesterday after work. I snapped a few pics and will post them shortly. Taking a poll on which one I should try first! 

Also, where do you guys get those zip loc bags with the sleeves for the cigars built in? PRetty cool!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> A nice neat box was in my mailbox yesterday after work. I snapped a few pics and will post them shortly. Taking a poll on which one I should try first!
> 
> Also, where do you guys get those zip loc bags with the sleeves for the cigars built in? PRetty cool!


Those baggies came courtesy of a kind BOTL (ray!) and a group purchase.. I don't think they are available any longer.

I suggest you do a random pull and puff away!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't think I've heard from everyone I sent these out too.. I'm hoping they all arrived well.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> I don't think I've heard from everyone I sent these out too.. I'm hoping they all arrived well.


I'll let you know as soon as mine arrives...


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks man  I know you and Starvos' packages went out late.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

OK, so I finally got the pics ready to go. Richter has done a nice thing and it is truly appreciated. One of his requests is that those who were "gifted/bombed" commit to participate and PIF. I am going to try to do all of that in one single day to kick start things. 

I am going to post my first review with pics a little later on and I also have my first Bombing target identified. Need to put it together and launch!

Here are the pics:


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> OK, so I finally got the pics ready to go. Richter has done a nice thing and it is truly appreciated. One of his requests is that those who were "gifted/bombed" commit to participate and PIF. I am going to try to do all of that in one single day to kick start things.
> 
> I am going to post my first review with pics a little later on and I also have my first Bombing target identified. Need to put it together and launch!
> 
> Here are the pics:


Nice man! that's what I like to see!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> Nice man! that's what I like to see!


Im actually having trouble tracking down the guys address, how do I do that? I thought it would be easy, but of course either it is not or I am stunted somehow.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

In order to look at peoples contact info you have to be a member for 90 days and have 100 posts...

I know your pain.

Edit: Looks like you need 6 more days and 15 more posts.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> In order to look at peoples contact info you have to be a member for 90 days and have 100 posts...
> 
> I know your pain.
> 
> Edit: Looks like you need 6 more days and 15 more posts.


Well HELL! I have this grenade in my hand, pulled the pin and now.......:boom::ask:


----------



## millennium115 (Apr 21, 2011)

my bomb is on the way from this fellow brotha....who is very generous..will post pics when they arrive!!:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## millennium115 (Apr 21, 2011)

hey guys, 

i was driving home, and when i turned the corner i saw 3 firetrucks racing towards my house, ....smoke covered the street.....richterscale hit me hard with a bomb that literally blew my house away, ....well at least i have my cigars and my car!! 

this fellow brotha is a very generous guy!! not only did he hit me up with the sticks he said he would , he also included 4 more sticks ( including a delicious bolivar habana cuba)...to help me with the trouble times im facing ( gf issues )....pics will follow shortly..!!!


thanks again Jason!!!:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2: puff.com is def the place to be!!!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

millennium115 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i was driving home, and when i turned the corner i saw 3 firetrucks racing towards my house, ....smoke covered the street.....richterscale hit me hard with a bomb that literally blew my house away, ....well at least i have my cigars and my car!!
> 
> ...


Glad they got there! =-)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very cool! you are a good brother!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> very cool! you are a good brother!


Ray! you and Veeral never did the VSG reviews you were gonna do with my bombs... you flakes!! haha :dance:


----------



## millennium115 (Apr 21, 2011)

this was the first batch out of 2.....


----------



## millennium115 (Apr 21, 2011)

here is the second batch


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> Ray! you and Veeral never did the VSG reviews you were gonna do with my bombs... you flakes!! haha :dance:


Don't worry Jason, I'll do a review for you LOL LOL


----------

